# Anyone ever done the South West Coast path??



## BADGER.BRAD (1 Oct 2010)

Hello all,

Has Anyone ever Cycled any of the South West coast Path ? I am particularly interested in the North Cornwall Newquay and down section and the Ilfracombe and Down section Concentrating on lengths I can do In order to retrieve my Car daily and them move on. Are there any parts that would be impassable or just too dangerous ?

My other South west mission is to Cycle between all the Stone circles at the bottom end of Cornwall as I have Walked to some of them but never linked them all together, this I don't think would be so much of a problem as the above could be.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2010)

According to the  National Trails website only 8% is available to cyclists so it sounds like you are out of luck. Get your walking boots on!


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2010)

I've walked some long stretches of it. Generally I don't think it's suitable for cycling. Great for walking though


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (1 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> According to the National Trails website only 8% is available to cyclists so it sounds like you are out of luck. Get your walking boots on!



How did I not come across that site ??


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2010)

BADGER.BRAD said:


> How did I not come across that site ??


Er, that's a difficult question, but I'll take a stab at it - perhaps you didn't copy-and-paste _*South West coast Path *_from your own forum post into Google and read the first page of results?


----------

